# Zero Gravity brake porn



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

Once in a while, a product comes along that just breaks the mold. The Zero Gravity brake is one of those. It is an engineering marvel, a study in materials. It is a weight-weenies delight. Yet, it seems to be holding its own when it comes to performance. It's $375 with a 1-month wait.

I just had to check it out! In a way, it's a throwback to the heyday of mountain biking where everything was CNC'd and anodized. Some of the products worked, most didn't.

My set arrived last night. Here's some photos to share. I haven't tried them out yet so please reply here with your experiences if you've tried them. This is the 2005 model, which is lighter and has improved performance.

Opening the box from brown santa(ups man)
<img src="https://mtbr.com/author/photos/IMG_0920.jpg">


<img src="https://mtbr.com/author/photos/IMG_0905.jpg">


Detail of brake release lever for wheel removal
<img src="https://mtbr.com/author/photos/IMG_0906.jpg">


The drilled holes on the brake post are typical of its no-holds-barred assault on weight
<img src="https://mtbr.com/author/photos/IMG_0907.jpg">


Detail of the cam mechanism. That teflon ball slides on that cam lever which give is 2:1 leverage
<img src="https://mtbr.com/author/photos/IMG_0908.jpg">


The complete package includes a set of koolstop brakepads. The red Corima brake pads are light, made of cork and are recommended for carbon rims
<img src="https://mtbr.com/author/photos/IMG_0910.jpg">


Compared to the Dura Ace 7800 brakes, they are bit shorter
<img src="https://mtbr.com/author/photos/IMG_0919.jpg">


<img src="https://mtbr.com/author/photos/IMG_0914.jpg">


167.5 grams. False advertising... they claimed 168. It weighs as much as one dura ace front brake.
<img src="https://mtbr.com/author/photos/IMG_0923.jpg">


An article on their performance will be out soon on this site. More info can be found at the Competitive Cyclist site: https://www.competitivecyclist.com/...STANDARD&PRODUCT.ID=1230&CATEGORY.ID=20&MODE=

francois


----------



## BugMan (Feb 16, 2004)

Francois,

You should go into product catalogue photography!

Great pics - now you've got me lusting after them.


----------



## CoachRob (Sep 14, 2004)

JEALOUS. VERY VERY STINKIN' JEALOUS.

Use them in good health you lucky [email protected]#$%. They are beautiful. And I thought my Cane Creek's were light at 260 gms.

BTW, where did you get the scale? I am in the market for one that is reasonably priced.


----------



## Spinfinity (Feb 3, 2004)

*If lightness trumps style for brake porn*

your skin mags must be full of anorexics. Hey, they're cheap to feed and easy to carry.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

BugMan said:


> Francois,
> 
> You should go into product catalogue photography!
> 
> Great pics - now you've got me lusting after them.


Not bad huh. It's all about the camera. That's in auto, macro mode of the point and shoot Canon G6. The key is have an external flash that's pointed at the ceiling.

My brilliant idea last night was to lay the stuff out on top of my red fleece jacket.

francois


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

CoachRob said:


> JEALOUS. VERY VERY STINKIN' JEALOUS.
> 
> Use them in good health you lucky [email protected]#$%. They are beautiful. And I thought my Cane Creek's were light at 260 gms.
> 
> BTW, where did you get the scale? I am in the market for one that is reasonably priced.


I got the scale here http://www.scalesonline.com/. It's $60, made in Taiwan. Seems very accurate

Another option is this new product from Feedback Sports. $60 too. Not gram accurate under 100 grams but very accurate above that.
http://www.mtbr.com/spotlight/feedbacksports/

regards,
francois


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

rusa1586 said:


> your skin mags must be full of anorexics. Hey, they're cheap to feed and easy to carry.


Uhuh. Drinking in the morning again huh?

francois


----------



## Juanmoretime (Nov 24, 2001)

*I have two sets of the 05.*

The first set worked so well on my Vortex that I bought a second for my Team Raleigh. Only use the Corima pads if you have carbon rims otherwise use the Koolstop pads.


----------



## neil0502 (Feb 11, 2005)

*What a prime example*

of form following function. Beautiful brakeset. Let us know how they work, will ya?


----------



## Number9 (Nov 28, 2004)

I've been riding the '05 OG brakes for several months (with the Corima pads). The default Ti(?) backnuts didn't fit my Dogma so I used the default backnuts that came with the frame. No fit or finish issues using those (I believe OG will provide longer backnuts upon request but I was in a hurry...). Brake power and modulation were excellent and comparable to the Campy calipers that they replace. I've been up and down Mt. Hamilton several times and would not hesitate to recommend them - absolute braking performance is excellent and the weight savings are significant (though the weight savings from the wallet might be painful...).


----------



## DMFT (Feb 3, 2005)

Juanmo' - So would you go as far as saying they're poss. a bit better than D-A or Record Calipers????? On a sheer performance basis, Thanks.


----------



## Juanmoretime (Nov 24, 2001)

*Yes.*

I took off a set of 2003 Record calipers and put them on my Team Raleigh. After I put some miles on them, I liked them enough to upgrade the Team and sold the Records. One finger braking and not a lot of pressure get them to lock, the modulation is excellent also. I wouldn't have paid out $750 dollars in brakes for just a lighter brake. The OG-05's are worth ever cent. To save some cash I would also tell everyone to go with the brakeset with the stainless hardware since its only 40 grams more. The black looked better with the stealth look of my bikes. Vanity at only $110 more per set!



DMFT said:


> Juanmo' - So would you go as far as saying they're poss. a bit better than D-A or Record Calipers????? On a sheer performance basis, Thanks.


----------



## DMFT (Feb 3, 2005)

*Moooochose Garcias Juan!!!*



Juanmoretime said:


> I took off a set of 2003 Record calipers and put them on my Team Raleigh. After I put some miles on them, I liked them enough to upgrade the Team and sold the Records. One finger braking and not a lot of pressure get them to lock, the modulation is excellent also. I wouldn't have paid out $750 dollars in brakes for just a lighter brake. The OG-05's are worth ever cent. To save some cash I would also tell everyone to go with the brakeset with the stainless hardware since its only 40 grams more. The black looked better with the stealth look of my bikes. Vanity at only $110 more per set!



Thanks for the review/reply. Soooooooooooooooo...................
Now I've only got about 4 moe weeks to go


----------



## WBC (Nov 11, 2004)

*Yep..*

You really do take the nicest pictures on this board. It also helps when you have great material to shoot 

WBC


----------



## PsyDoc (Feb 3, 2004)

*They are indeed...*

...light and I like the look of the SS ones over the black. The SS that I got had pad clearance problems on my Seven Ti so that I needed 6-7mm of spacers between the brake bridge of the frame and the spring nut of the caliper. Called Ted at Zero Gravity and he said that was too much and would hurt braking efforts. Ideally, there should be no spacers. He did offer to alter the brake, but I did not want a rear that would be specific to a particular bike. I like the product, and will give it another try as modifications are made based on user-feedback. For example, due to user-feedback, about 1.5mm in length was put back on the spring nut to help address some fit issues. I think that Ted deserves a lot of credit for coming out with such a nicely made product and his commitment to customer service is top-rate. Cyclingnews.com gave the brakes a 4 star review back in October '04:

http://www.cyclingnews.com/tech.php?id=tech/2004/reviews/zero-gravity-first-impression


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

Number9 said:


> I've been riding the '05 OG brakes for several months (with the Corima pads). The default Ti(?) backnuts didn't fit my Dogma so I used the default backnuts that came with the frame. No fit or finish issues using those (I believe OG will provide longer backnuts upon request but I was in a hurry...). Brake power and modulation were excellent and comparable to the Campy calipers that they replace. I've been up and down Mt. Hamilton several times and would not hesitate to recommend them - absolute braking performance is excellent and the weight savings are significant (though the weight savings from the wallet might be painful...).


Hey fellow norcal rider. Thanks for the info and testimonial. That 18-mile descent from Mt. Hamilton is certainly a good test of this brake. You using the red corima pads on an aluminum rim? How's the pad wear?

francois


----------



## Number9 (Nov 28, 2004)

francois said:


> Hey fellow norcal rider. Thanks for the info and testimonial. That 18-mile descent from Mt. Hamilton is certainly a good test of this brake. You using the red corima pads on an aluminum rim? How's the pad wear?
> 
> francois


Not enough mileage yet to be able to provide informed info on the wear rate - nothing unusual noted yet. The early '05 OGs only came with the Corima pads, so no choice there, and braking power was more than adequate. More recently, the brakes ship with two sets of pads so you can use the material optimized for alu/carbon, respectively.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

*really nice photos...*

the old "indirect flash" trick works very well. the fleece is a great backround!


----------



## Max-Q (Feb 6, 2004)

I've got a set and they are an awesome product. They are extremely light and they perform as well as the Record brakes they replaced. They also have the best customer service in the business.
+1 for Zero Gravity


----------



## Bixe (Jan 28, 2004)

*Zero Gravity Brakes*

I installed a set of the '05 Ti/Blacks on the Look 585 with Record levers. I'm using the Koolstop pads on wheels built with DT RR 1.1 rims as well as Eurus. I consider the current Record calipers mediocre at best, the DurAce calipers a bit better. The 0G Ti's have considerably more power and modulate well with better control than either of the above. Coming down the steep switchbacks is one of those 'road test' stretches where I like to try out gear such as this on and these brakes are the best I've squeezed. I'm diving deeper into the corner with more confidence in the feel without the finger fatigue at the bottom of the descent.

The only problem that might be encountered was mentioned in a post above: The end of the shoes/holders are very close to the mounting plane of the spring nut, so depending upon the brake bridge/seat stay geometry or the fork mount and blade arrangement on your frame, there might be some interference issues. 0G doesn't want any washers used on the center bolt, so call 0G about any problems you might encounter.

The harder one rides, the more one will appreciate the 0G performance. They are anything but cheap, but as always, that's an issue between you and your wallet.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

I was shocked to hear you say it performed better than DA10 brakes. DA10 brakes are better than anything out there, I think.

Anyway, I took my first ride on the Zero Gravity's today and I can see where you're coming from. These brakes grab hard! There's so much power to be had. Anyway, just one ride and I can't wait for the next descent.

francois


----------



## Juanmoretime (Nov 24, 2001)

*I won't say "I told you so".*

I told you so!



francois said:


> I was shocked to hear you say it perforemed better than DA10 brakes. DA10 brakes are better than anything out there, I think.
> 
> Anyway, I took my first ride on the Zero Gravity's today and I can see where you're coming from. These brakes grab hard! There's so much power to be had. Anyway, just one ride and I can't wait for the next descent.
> 
> francois


----------



## clgtide1 (Jul 24, 2002)

*I Agree*

I have had mine for almost a month now......Absolutely love them. I switched from D.A. 7700's. The customer service that I received from ZG was outstanding as well. I am saving the Corima pads for the day I can convince my Wife that my Ghisallo really does deserve a set of Zipp 202's....LOl


----------



## csboy (Dec 23, 2004)

*I Love My Og-05 Ti Brakes*

Ive Had My Og's For About 2 Months Now And Just Love The Power And Control. Riding A Litespeed Vortex With Reynolds Stradus Dv Carbon Fiber Wheels. Mine Came With The Red Corima Pads And The Combination Of This Wheel And Pad Works Great. Had A Spacing Issue With The Front Brake And My Reynolds Ouzo Pro Fork. Ted Sent Me A 1.5mm Spacer Overnite And It Works Fine Once Installed. Cant Say Enough About Support And Quality Of The Product.


----------



## Jed Peters (Feb 4, 2004)

Zero Gravity is sponsoring VB with brakes for this year.....the women REALLY like them so far, in all conditions....they are super powerful and have held up so far to a bunch of early season abuse!


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

csboy said:


> Ive Had My Og's For About 2 Months Now And Just Love The Power And Control. Riding A Litespeed Vortex With Reynolds Stradus Dv Carbon Fiber Wheels. Mine Came With The Red Corima Pads And The Combination Of This Wheel And Pad Works Great. Had A Spacing Issue With The Front Brake And My Reynolds Ouzo Pro Fork. Ted Sent Me A 1.5mm Spacer Overnite And It Works Fine Once Installed. Cant Say Enough About Support And Quality Of The Product.


Forget the brakes... how do you like them wheels?? What do they weigh? What tires are you using?

I've been lusting over those so bad I had to think of a scam to get them. It seems I will get my wish... I'll get the Cirro KOMs as well, for a few weeks. The Cirro KOM front wheel weighs 410 grams. Not the rim, the whole wheel!!!

francois


----------



## Jed Peters (Feb 4, 2004)

francois said:


> Forget the brakes... how do you like them wheels?? What do they weigh? What tires are you using?
> 
> I've been lusting over those so bad I had to think of a scam to get them. It seems I will get my wish... I'll get the Cirro KOMs as well, for a few weeks. The Cirro KOM front wheel weighs 410 grams. Not the rim, the whole wheel!!!
> 
> francois


Francis.....get some amclassic 38mm rims w/ sapims....1040 for the wheelset, PLUS you get the benefit of the aero that you don't get from the KOMs.....


----------



## sevenrider (Sep 13, 2003)

*These look sexy but dont perform...*

These brakes look sexy and no question are very light, however, they simply do not perform. Ive had my 05's for 3 months and returned them cause 1) stopping power on the cams are only marginal (Dura Ace is way more powerful) and Campy Record is better overall 2) brake pads SUCK!!! the black Koolstops suck especially when wet and the Corima pads although perform better are so fragile they will snap off if you lets say when putting a wheel back on gently tap your wheel against a pad (which happens often).3) these brakes are not self centering, after removing and putting wheel back on, I found the brakes constantly had to be adjusted ...too much trouble to save 150 grams.


----------



## Pierre (Jan 29, 2004)

DA10 brakes ? No, the best around are the Mavic SSH brakes. Much better braking power than anything else on the road market.

Pierre





francois said:


> I was shocked to hear you say it performed better than DA10 brakes. DA10 brakes are better than anything out there, I think.
> 
> Anyway, I took my first ride on the Zero Gravity's today and I can see where you're coming from. These brakes grab hard! There's so much power to be had. Anyway, just one ride and I can't wait for the next descent.
> 
> francois


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

Jed Peters said:


> Francis.....get some amclassic 38mm rims w/ sapims....1040 for the wheelset, PLUS you get the benefit of the aero that you don't get from the KOMs.....


Good call. I can't believe how light that American Classic Tubular wheel is. Believe it or not, all these wheels are coming to my house. It's time for a product test.

I rode the Easton carbons today and I'm riding the KOMs tomorrow, etc, etc.

My thumbs though are very sore from mounting tubular tires. Got any tips? 

fc


----------



## Jed Peters (Feb 4, 2004)

Stretch them over the rim pre-glue....also, set up all the glues on the tires and rims ahead of time...with multi layers, and use conti glue...it's the best.


----------



## Thorn Bait (Feb 3, 2004)

sevenrider said:


> These brakes look sexy and no question are very light, however, they simply do not perform. Ive had my 05's for 3 months and returned them cause 1) stopping power on the cams are only marginal (Dura Ace is way more powerful) and Campy Record is better overall 2) brake pads SUCK!!! the black Koolstops suck especially when wet and the Corima pads although perform better are so fragile they will snap off if you lets say when putting a wheel back on gently tap your wheel against a pad (which happens often).3) these brakes are not self centering, after removing and putting wheel back on, I found the brakes constantly had to be adjusted ...too much trouble to save 150 grams.


I don't believe you about all that - I mean, tapping the brake pad and having it break off (I think you were more than tapping)? As for stopping power, well, that is pretty subjective for most people, but based on the vast majority of what others have said (as well as various professional reviews) I'd say it is comparable to what else is out there. I will decide for myself when mine get here...


----------



## Number9 (Nov 28, 2004)

The Corima pads have a cork-like structure and are more fragile than typical brake blocks, though I haven't had any problems with them self destructing by just tapping or bumping them against a wheel/tire. As for the calipers, they seem to be just slightly less rigid than the Campy Record calipers and the return springs seem to have a lower effective spring rate, but brake power and modulation are fine nonetheless - certainly better than "marginal" (I live on Mt. Hamilton and regularly stress my brakes on the 14 mile descent back to the house, so I've accumulated a lot of seat time with both brake sets). Whether cars or bikes, one should never compromise on brakes (Brembos for the former, Campy & 0-G for the latter) and I haven't had any issues with the 0-Gs, other than fitment (they don't fit C50-HM fork w/o spacers).


----------



## alibaba93 (Jan 13, 2003)

*Psy Doc: Was this ever resolved?*



PsyDoc said:


> ...light and I like the look of the SS ones over the black. The SS that I got had pad clearance problems on my Seven Ti so that I needed 6-7mm of spacers between the brake bridge of the frame and the spring nut of the caliper. Called Ted at Zero Gravity and he said that was too much and would hurt braking efforts. Ideally, there should be no spacers. He did offer to alter the brake, but I did not want a rear that would be specific to a particular bike. I like the product, and will give it another try as modifications are made based on user-feedback. For example, due to user-feedback, about 1.5mm in length was put back on the spring nut to help address some fit issues. I think that Ted deserves a lot of credit for coming out with such a nicely made product and his commitment to customer service is top-rate. Cyclingnews.com gave the brakes a 4 star review back in October '04:
> 
> PsyDoc: I am building up a new Seven Ti frame now, had been considering the Zero Gravity brakes. Was the issue with spacing between brake bridge and spring nut ever resolved?
> 
> Thanks,


----------

